# Is there ONE thing about your weight that may get in the way?



## queensizedelight (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey everyone 
Hoping that all is well with you all. I wanted to come by and share this thread with women, hear what they have to say and see if we may have this in common.
Being a very confident plus size woman, I have to admit that there are certain things that do stop me or set me back because of my weight.
For example things that I can no longer do because my booty is too big lol.
One thing is roller coaster rides( amusement parks) , I have loved those ever since I was little and I miss them so so much. They need to make bigger seats and safety belts for them damn rides 

Is there anything that you once loved doing that you can no longer do due to your weight and wish you could still do?


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't try a lot for fear my size (hover around 300lbs, at 289 right now) will interfere with my participation. I'm skipping a baseball game with friends tonight because when I went last year, the only place I could sit was the bleachers and I know these folks are sitting in reserved seating.

Yeah, my size inhibits a lot b/c my friends are all very small and don't have the same limitations and forget (or don't care to... more than likely forget) take my size into consideration when planning activities.


----------



## Tau (Aug 22, 2010)

To Panterra - I had a long hard think about it and I'm lucky enough to still be in a position where I can still do the things I love. That said there are times I have weight related self-esteem attacks - like when I want to wear a certain outfit and I agonise about being stared at for like an hour before putting it on or when I wanted to attend SA Fashion Week on my own and pretty much backed out because I just wasn't mentally up to facing the giggling and the stares. It doesn't happen often but there are times my weight makes me more apprehensive and little less adventurous than I actually am.


----------



## Juice (Aug 22, 2010)

- Having a lot of options when it comes to buying clothes (At sz 34 it's difficult to find the clothes I like and not a lot of things fit well)

- Wearing a nice professional suit, with trousers, shirt and jacket without thinking of how will I hide my big belly 

- Wearing sleeveless tops without worrying about the size of my arms and the dimples

- Wearing heels (Balance is an issue now)

- Walking without becoming out of breath after 2 minutes. 

- Being able to use stairs and not using the elevator just for 10 steps 

- Travelling by plane (too embarrassed about asking for a seat-belt extender:blush

- Going to places like cinemas, theaters, friends' houses without worrying about the seating

- Feeling healthier overall (it's true that I feel the weight is straining my health)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd wear heels more often too.. and I'd wear styles of heels I can't right now like stilletos.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2010)

hmmm not sure, I havent flown anywhere since I was a teenager and about 12 sizes smaller so not sure how Id go with that one, I know you can buy your own seatbelt extender but they are not cheap

Fencing I have always wanted to learn but do they even make fencing gear in SSBBW sizes???


----------



## olwen (Aug 22, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder: the OP of this thread is seeking responses from BBW only. 

Okay, carry on. 

/Mod


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Aug 23, 2010)

*Hey Panterra - I'm with you on the roller coaster rides! But my ONE thing would be traveling by plane. Having to buy 2 seats is very expensive especially when you are flying to another country!*


----------



## Juice (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't understand why they make car and aeroplane seat-belts so short. I can fit in the seat, though it's not really comfortable, but the seat-belt is sometimes an issue. So travelling by plane is an emotionally agonizing experience though I love to travel. 

I've noticed also that German and French cars have longer seat-belts whereas in Japanese cars seat-belts are too small. Maybe no fat women live in Japan..who knows. Saying this, I believe that nothing cat get on the way if someone is confident to speak out or demand his rights. And I admit I am embarrassed to ask for an extender. :blush:


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 24, 2010)

For me its a combination of age, injuries and the extra weight I am carrying that limits my mobility. I can still walk a mile to work, but am tired afterwards. I can still climb the two flights of stairs at work, but carrying something heavy I am out of breath. There is diabetes and arthritis all through my family history. As I am about to turn 47 here in about a week I have to look at this as a issue that I need to look at and perhaps address. I am a very active person and like to keep busy and the thought of this body not being able to do what I want it to scares me a bit.


----------



## mermaid8 (Aug 26, 2010)

well there aren't too many things that my size or weight won't allow me to do, but there are a few.

1. exercising, the fear of people staring at me and mocking me.

2. sometimes dancing in public, but i love it so much that sometimes i just grin and bare it.

3. asking a guy out on a date, fear of rejection.

4. wearing high heels, my feet always hurt because i can never find the proper 6wide high heel that doesn't look totally ugly.


----------



## SSBBWMJ (Sep 9, 2010)

Getting my hair cut at a salon!! I hadn't had my hair cut professionally for like 5 years till last month. I finally had enough ... went in the salon and asked if there was a different chair they could use ... and they did. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! I hate going places and having to leave because their chairs have sides on them.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2010)

SSBBWMJ said:


> Getting my hair cut at a salon!! I hadn't had my hair cut professionally for like 5 years till last month. I finally had enough ... went in the salon and asked if there was a different chair they could use ... and they did. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! I hate going places and having to leave because their chairs have sides on them.



that is one of mine wich is why my fringe is often lopsided or weird lol

I think if someone opened up a chain of salons for plus size women they would totally clean up as it is a market that has the same needs as any other 


I also hate that I cant fit into seats at most theatres meaning I cant go see plays and musicals like I used to


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

I have chronic fatigue from a condition and it's worse because I am fat and I want to do a lot of things that I don't have the energy for. I love walking around flea markets, museums, expos and aquariums but I get hit very hard and have to sit down or I will pass out. It can be very frustrating.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 10, 2010)

At my weight my feet hurt a lot easier. Also just standing around like in a long line or at various fairs and hubby stares at one exhibit i start to get kind of sore. 
I too wish i could do roller coasters again. I'm hoping to get down to a good size before the boys WANT to hit an amusement park. Max'll have to be pretty old to be big enough so it gives me some time. (he's not a dwarf but is a little person)


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 10, 2010)

The limit to how far I can walk and how long I can stand. It's not as bad as before, but still prevents me from being able to do a lot of things I really want to do.

Tracy


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm scared of flying for the reasons people have mentioned. I've never flown before - don't even own a passport, in fact - but I'm so put off by the amount of horror stories I hear about not fitting in seats, or the humiliation of being made to pay for an extra seat... it's the Daily Mail's fault. They're obsessed with fat people on planes; and their readers are no better! (Why do I look at their site? _Why_?)

But other than that: wearing sleeveless tops and going on theme park rides. I went on Air at Alton Towers in the summer, and I was about an inch too big to get the shoulder harness to click into place without help! Thank God the good looking ride attendant was so amicable about it. :happy:


----------



## Alicia33 (Sep 29, 2010)

I also get nervous about roller coaster seats:blush: I don't want to get embarrassed if I won't fit, so I usually just stay on the ground with my youngest(she won't ride because she is too scared). I also won't wear sleeveless tops either.


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 1, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm scared of flying for the reasons people have mentioned. I've never flown before - don't even own a passport, in fact - but I'm so put off by the amount of horror stories I hear about not fitting in seats, or the humiliation of being made to pay for an extra seat... it's the Daily Mail's fault. They're obsessed with fat people on planes; and their readers are no better! (Why do I look at their site? _Why_?)
> 
> But other than that: wearing sleeveless tops and going on theme park rides. I went on Air at Alton Towers in the summer, and I was about an inch too big to get the shoulder harness to click into place without help! Thank God the good looking ride attendant was so amicable about it. :happy:



I totally understand about the flying. I have naturally very wide hips (even though I don't carry a lot of fat on them) which is a nightmare for fitting into seats, whether they be aeroplane seats or chairs with arms etc.

I've flown quite a few times and to be honest at my current weight (15 1/2 stone - 217 lbs) I know it will be a tight squeeze. 5 years ago I flew at 16 stone (224 lbs) and it was very uncomfortable. Had to lift the armrest up slightly. Fortunately my skinny husband was sitting next to me although he forgot why the armrest was up at one point and rested his arm on it! Ouch that hurt! My body shape has changed quite a bit since then and I've developed a big belly and it's crossed my mind that next time I may well need a seatbelt extender.  

We're planning on going abroad this winter / spring so I'm trying to lose a little weight so that the flights aren't too uncomfortable.

I went to Alton Towers last year. Never had any problems fitting onto the rides then but I'm about 7 lbs heavier than then. I didn't go on the chair swinger though as I painfully remember the last time I went on it. The metal seat crushed my hips and I was only 14 stone (196 lbs) back then!


----------



## TinyTum (Oct 1, 2010)

I would worry that if I became much bigger that my husband would no longer find me attractive. 

He doesn't like skinny women but he's no FA either! I'm at the upper end of his range so to speak, so I do have to watch my weight to a certain extent. I'll eat whatever I like if we go out for a meal or on holiday etc., and have no qualms about putting on a few pounds temporarily.


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 9, 2010)

Eh delurking for this one. And sorry if it is slightly off topic

As far as I go, my 275 pounds on a five foot eleven frame isn't much of an issue, however my beautiful fiance weighs slightly more and is only five foot three. 

She doesn't care for the fact it really slows her down. we went to Bass proshop in Foxbro mass October 2nd with my younger 3 sisters. She really struggled to keep up unfortunately. I know some of her issue is stride length related but I know the weight has something to do with it.

Her only other issue she has confided in me is she dislikes the shape of her stomach. She has what I guess is called a double belly. She kinda hates it (I can't help I think it is cute). 

That all being said though, she is comfortable with her weight.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2010)

_broshe_ said:


> Eh delurking for this one. And sorry if it is slightly off topic
> .


are you a dude or a lady?


----------



## Tracii (Oct 12, 2010)

I took a flight a few months ago and I was worried about fitting in the seats or having to ride coach and buying two seats.
My boss paid for a first class tickets so I lucked out.I pretty much filled up the first class seat tho'.
I have a nice boss huh?
P.S. I hate flying its soo scary.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2010)

gah that my clothes take up soo much room I need to take two suitcases away (hmm might be that my sister was supposed to lend me her biggest one) but yeah that gets in the way of me wanting to go places big suitcases are heavy


----------



## archivaltype (Oct 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> gah that my clothes take up soo much room I need to take two suitcases away (hmm might be that my sister was supposed to lend me her biggest one) but yeah that gets in the way of me wanting to go places big suitcases are heavy



Same!! I was thinking about this the other day when I was doing laundry so I could pack to go home for the weekend. It's sorta depressing :/

I'm with everyone with the roller coasters too. I used to ride them a lot when I was in high school, but ehhhhh I'd be mortified if I tried to and couldn't now.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Oct 16, 2010)

My tummy gets in the way of almost EVERYTHING,but I have learned to adapt and live with it....


----------



## Jello404 (Oct 19, 2010)

I hate that size Im 5'4 450 size 34Its hard for me to sit in most chairs,booths etc. I avoid situations where I know I wont fit. I've gained 60 pounds so I went from 26/28 to a size 34 in one year so its a problem finding cloths that fit me.Luckily Im going back down to my normal size.They stop making decent cloths after a size 24 anyways lol I wish I could go to amusment parks but I havent since I was 13 before I was in my 300's. Never been on a plane but I know Ill have to buy two seats so thats extra $$$... that sucks.I wish I wasnt a SSBBW more a smaller BBW so I wouldnt have to deal with squeezing into all these small seats.Thats my biggest issue out of all of them.OH and I can only wear wedges cuz my balance in hills are horrible.


----------



## Jello404 (Oct 19, 2010)

_broshe_ said:


> Eh delurking for this one. And sorry if it is slightly off topic
> 
> As far as I go, my 275 pounds on a five foot eleven frame isn't much of an issue, however my beautiful fiance weighs slightly more and is only five foot three.
> 
> ...



Does it bother you that she can't keep up? I always get worried that the person Im with will get annoyed that Im not as athletic as they are and want nothing to do with me lol


----------

